# Ground Beef Fatty - Binder?



## petehalsted (Jul 27, 2018)

Going to do a couple of Fatties as the maiden smoke with the new smoker.

Doing one as a basic smoked meatloaf.

The other one, I want to stuff with something, thinking about doing a Philly Cheese Steak version, so would stuff with cream cheese, provolone, onions and peppers.

I can't use pork in the smoke, so I can't add any sausage to the beef, and I can't do a bacon weave.

I have done the basic smoked meatloaf before and don't have any worries about it, as it has eggs, bread and milk as binders. 

But a bit worried about the Philly one, should I just go ahead and use the same "base" with eggs, bread and milk, or will that give me to much of a meatloaf profile?

I thought about using Non Fat dry milk, I know that is often used as a binder in beef sticks, etc. 

FYI, I am using 80/20 ground chuck, must to the dismay of the Mrs, who only want to buy 97/3, super duper organic, read bedtime stories each night, ground beef. Then complains when burgers are dry and flavorless LOL!

I did some reading on the forum last night but could really find a conscensius on "proper" way to do 100% ground beef stuffed fatty, that won't be dry and hold together. 

Any tips appreciated.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 27, 2018)

I use 70/30 for meat fatties and beer can burgers. I also season the heck out of them. As for bacon I wonder if turkey bacon would at least hold it together. 

Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 27, 2018)

Turkey Bacon might hold it together because it's a weave; but I expect it would dry out pretty badly. I'd throw some cheese into the ground beef it self, and do the turkey bacon weave. I don't really see why a scant measure of bread crumbs would hurt; it'll help hold it together, and I don't think it would impact the flavour much. <Heck if you use flavoured crumbs, or sourdough, I'd argue that could make it better!>

I have seen turkey bacon fatties before..mighta been here, and it looked like to me, when it was done, the cook basically removed it, and plated the turkey bacon seperately. Post pictures if you do try the turkey bacon route! 

**I know -some- places actually do a 'bacon' from venison or beef. It is normally in thick pan like slices though.


----------



## petehalsted (Jul 27, 2018)

Sorry guys had a bad experience with Turkey Bacon once, it ain't allowed in my house! 

Wife bought some when she got a wild hair to "eat healthier". Being the good husband I attempted to fry it up in my carbon steel pan, the "grease" that came out of the bacon promptly ate all the beautiful patina I had spent months building on my pan. It looked like I had cooked tomatoes or something in it. I said anything that produces "grease" that can eat the patina off my pans, ain't something that should be cooked in my house!

Unless someone comes along with a better idea in the next couple of hours, I probably will do my standard meatloaf for both of them and then just stuff the one and see how it works out. I do use the wrap in plastic wrap and twist, followed by a few hourse in the fridge trick to get a good dense loaf, so hopefully that will help.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 27, 2018)

petehalsted said:


> Sorry guys had a bad experience with Turkey Bacon once, it ain't allowed in my house!
> 
> Wife bought some when she got a wild hair to "eat healthier". Being the good husband I attempted to fry it up in my carbon steel pan, the "grease" that came out of the bacon promptly ate all the beautiful patina I had spent months building on my pan. It looked like I had cooked tomatoes or something in it. I said anything that produces "grease" that can eat the patina off my pans, ain't something that should be cooked in my house!
> 
> Unless someone comes along with a better idea in the next couple of hours, I probably will do my standard meatloaf for both of them and then just stuff the one and see how it works out. I do use the wrap in plastic wrap and twist, followed by a few hourse in the fridge trick to get a good dense loaf, so hopefully that will help.


To me a fatty with out some sort of bacon wrap isn't really a fatty ;) I mean really when you look at it, it's just meatloaf. Admittedly most meatloaves aren't stuffed with the same thing..

Also I never had turkey bacon do that O.o I never get grease from when I've had turkey bacon!


----------



## pete mazz (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## petehalsted (Jul 28, 2018)

When I got them made yesterday they felt a little looser than I wanted, I think I got heavy handed with the milk I soaked the bread in, so wrapped in plastic and left them in the fridge last night to tighten up some. I plan B'd it with some Chicken Leg quarters, and will be doing the meatloaves this afternoon.

Pete, That is a cool contraption you got there! Is that silicon or metal, hard to tell for sure from the pic. It did give me some inspiration, I have some QMatz and was planning on cooking on them. Last time I did a meatloaf it sank into the grate a bit. If there still feel loose today I may wrap them with the QMatz and tie them. 

News at 11 ...


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 28, 2018)

petehalsted said:


> If there still feel loose today I may wrap them with the QMatz and tie them.



That's a good idea . I had one that was wet ,, I wrapped it in non stick foil until it set up . Then drained and tossed the foil . Finished cooking un- wrapped .


----------



## pete mazz (Jul 29, 2018)

It's a bread pan


----------

